# Where to obtain roller blind fabric?



## Dead_Serious (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm making my own roller blinds for my kitchen. I have the mechanism, but I just need the fabric.

The fabric has to be stiff and straight, so it will roll up properly, not all fabrics will do this well, so this is why I need the right kind. I've searched online extensively for roller blind fabric, but it seems no one wants to sell it separately. The thing is, I don't know the name of the fabric, so I can't search that either.

There are many small companies offering to make custom roller blinds (Quite pricey), so it seems odd that it's so hard to obtain.

I could use fabric stiffener spray on some normal fabric, but this is not ideal as it is time consuming and tends to not work very well. I could also use iron-on interfacing and attach this to some normal fabric, but I'm not sure how well this will work.

I have found an eBay seller selling plain colored roller blind fabric, though this kind of takes away the point of creating my own, as I was frustrated with boring and tacky blinds that I keep finding in shops.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.moghulinteriors.com/fabrics/roller-blinds-fabric/


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Go to a cloth or upholstery materials store and look for something appropriately rigid. It might not be labeled 'roller blind fabric'. Something like that plasticized cloth used for picnic tablecloths would work.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

Could not almost any fabric work be made to work, since you (person rolling up the shade) will be able to keep tension on the fabric/blind as it is being rolled back up? Something heavyweight and/or stiff like the plasticized cloth or upholstery fabric should work better, but I imagine that even a lightweight linen could be made to work. (Said by someone who has never tried to do this).


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We'll possibly never know being Ms Serious is Dead.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

You will easily get a solution at some upholstery materials store. Definitely, you need something heavyweight and stiff. A plasticized cloth or upholstery fabric will be perfect for you. And if you are taking up with any fabric, it might not work well for as it will roll back up easily. Thus, go for something appropriately rigid.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

Ex-fabric store worker here: you can pick almost any fabric, the downside is you will need to have it vinylized. That will ensure functionality. (Also called laminated.) One yard of fabric gets wasted, as it's required to thread through the machine. And timeframes are usually around 4 weeks. And be advised, sometimes the fabric will change color slightly after processing. 

Good luck!


----------

